# Is this a female A.Cacatuoides 'Orange'



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

Hoping for some help confirming this is fish is female.
IMG_20200212_203754 by Mark Raeburn, on Flickr


----------



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

113 views but no one is able to give me an answer?


----------



## Jonty711 (May 22, 2020)

Appreciate you may have solved your question but this is a picture of my female A.Cacatuoides double red if it helps??


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

I've got a 29gal with 1 Male Triple Red and 4 females.

Your fish is definitely a female.


----------

